# Points expiring??



## ALC Rail Writer (Jan 7, 2009)

Whoa-- when I read the TaC, it said:



> When do my points expire?
> Remaining points will expire if you do not travel on Amtrak for 36 months.


I assumed that meant that as long as I traveled on a regular basis, which i of course do, my points would never expire, at least not the rail points. But today I logged into my account and every point, including my sign up points and everything from 36 months and before are gone--


----------



## wayman (Jan 7, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> Whoa-- when I read the TaC, it said:
> 
> 
> > When do my points expire?
> ...


Very weird. A quick check of my AGR account shows travel, shopping, and bonus points going back to my initial signup bonus on 12/05/02. You should contact AGR about this, as it sounds like you're the victim of a database error.


----------



## johnny (Jan 7, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> Whoa-- when I read the TaC, it said:
> 
> 
> > When do my points expire?
> ...


your rail points expire yearly. All other points should only expire IF you haven't traveled using your membership number


----------



## Ryan (Jan 7, 2009)

Yes, the "Rail Points" display is confusingly named (it should be "rail points YTD" or "rail points that count towards status") - you still have the points, they just don't count for your status for 2010.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Jan 7, 2009)

HokieNav said:


> Yes, the "Rail Points" display is confusingly named (it should be "rail points YTD" or "rail points that count towards status") - you still have the points, they just don't count for your status for 2010.



No thats not the issue.

I had about 6000 total points last month when I last checked.

This month I only have 3660!


----------



## wayman (Jan 7, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> HokieNav said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, the "Rail Points" display is confusingly named (it should be "rail points YTD" or "rail points that count towards status") - you still have the points, they just don't count for your status for 2010.
> ...


I've never noticed my total points go down over the six years I've had an AGR account. While it's not inconceivable that the number has gone down at some point and I just didn't notice it, I'm pretty sure it's never happened for me. So ALC_Rail_Writer, I'm pretty sure this is a glitch on AGR's end of things and that you should call them.


----------



## Guest_soitgoes_* (Jan 7, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> I had about 6000 total points last month when I last checked.
> This month I only have 3660!


What do you see here:

https://amtrakguestrewards.com/index.cfm?ca...loc=account.cfm


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah, it is confusing.

For me, it says



> Total points: 57,xxxRail Points: 0


But that is because I haven't traveled yet in 2009. The rail points are only counted from January 1 to December 31 of each year. But the total points are the balance of all points in your account. (Including rail travel, bonuses and partner transactions.)

As long as you *travel on Amtrak* once every 36 months - even a $3 one way trip  - the 36 month clock starts again!


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Jan 7, 2009)

Guest_soitgoes_* said:


> ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> 
> 
> > I had about 6000 total points last month when I last checked.
> ...


All of my account activity since Jan of 08.... I had a trip in June of 07, my first with AGR, and it is totally gone...as are the signup bonus points from that same month.


----------



## Guest_soitgoes_* (Jan 7, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> All of my account activity since Jan of 08.... I had a trip in June of 07, my first with AGR, and it is totally gone...as are the signup bonus points from that same month.


Change the start date to something in 2000 and then you should see ALL of your activity. Do you see a deduction somewhere?

Is it possible you have two AGR accounts?


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Jan 7, 2009)

Guest_soitgoes_* said:


> ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> 
> 
> > All of my account activity since Jan of 08.... I had a trip in June of 07, my first with AGR, and it is totally gone...as are the signup bonus points from that same month.
> ...


I am not stupid. I went back as far as I have the account. The points given for my very first trips aren't even there. I know I was, hell, I even have ticket stubs that I use as bookmarks around here--

I'll just call them tomorrow.


----------



## Shanghai (Jan 8, 2009)

Good Luck, ALC. I hope you can get this fixed. At one time, I received some bonus points that I did not earn and a few days later, the points were taken back, but there was a transaction that showed the points being taken back. I would think that if you reached some threshold on inactivity, there would be a transaction that show them being reduced.

I hope you are successful in getting your points restored.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 8, 2009)

Shanghai said:


> Good Luck, ALC. I hope you can get this fixed. At one time, I received some bonus points that I did not earn and a few days later, the points were taken back, but there was a transaction that showed the points being taken back. I would think that if you reached some threshold on inactivity, there would be a transaction that show them being reduced.I hope you are successful in getting your points restored.


I agree with the above, there should have been a transaction to take the points back if they had somehow expired, which they can't. The missing history indicates some computer glitch, as I can see my history all the way back to when the program started and I joined up within the first week or so.


----------



## Guest_soitgoes_* (Jan 9, 2009)

I still wonder if the OP has two AGR accounts.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Jan 9, 2009)

Guest_soitgoes_* said:


> I still wonder if the OP has two AGR accounts.


Why would anybody believe that?

The answer is NO I do not.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Jan 9, 2009)

AlanB said:


> Shanghai said:
> 
> 
> > Good Luck, ALC. I hope you can get this fixed. At one time, I received some bonus points that I did not earn and a few days later, the points were taken back, but there was a transaction that showed the points being taken back. I would think that if you reached some threshold on inactivity, there would be a transaction that show them being reduced.I hope you are successful in getting your points restored.
> ...


I called, and you would be correct. They say that there must be a computer glitch because my signup points are missing as well. Obviously anybdoy who has signed up for AGR would have those points... and they are missing from my account.

They spent about 10 minutes going over computers and found a record that showed my missing points and promised to restore my account within a few days. They apologized profusely and couldn't really give me a satisfactory explanation... I told them to chalk it up to computers and just be happy we found all the points.


----------



## MrFSS (Jan 9, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Shanghai said:
> ...


I learned a long time ago, if you can't find the answer to a problem, blame it on the computer!!


----------



## Ryan (Jan 9, 2009)

Glad to hear it!!!! Looks like wayman nailed it in the first reply!


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Jan 9, 2009)

It may have happened when the computer re-calculated the points I had to Select at the end of the year.


----------



## Shanghai (Jan 10, 2009)

AKLC, I'm happy to hear that your points were found and will be re-credited to your account. Happy traveling.


----------



## Shanghai (Jan 10, 2009)

ALC, sorry for the mistake above. I have a new computer and I'm not accustomed to the keyboard.


----------

